# My Petco Baby Betta



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm just calling him 'Little Fish' for now. Looks like he's gonna be teal maybe? I've had him for 2 days. He's the smallest pet I've ever owned!

He's a little pale here because I'd just recently changed his water but he brightened back up toward the end. He posed for some of the pictures very nicely. :-D


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww! He's so cute! Hopefully with good care and attention he will brighten up quick! They are really hard to take care of but it looks like you are doing an excellent job!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

He look like a she :lol:. But congrat on the new fish : )


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to see you have a new little one! Word of caution though about those castles. I just had to remove one from my tank because the inside of the entrance was very very sharp and tore one of my girls fins up.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Glad to see you have a new little one! Word of caution though about those castles. I just had to remove one from my tank because the inside of the entrance was very very sharp and tore one of my girls fins up.


Thanks for the warning about the castle. I made sure to check for any sharpness before buying it. It did have a couple of spots that I ended up filing down to ensure that it wouldn't hurt a fish. Hopefully I did good enough. I did have it in my last betta's tank and he never hurt himself on it. Thank you again, I truly appreciate the concern.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

good, at least you were smarter than me. I had it for my other community tank that had tons of different fish (no bettas) so I stuck it in the betta tank. I learned from it so thats the important thing I guess and she is healing wonderfully from my mistake.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

Learning the hard way. It's never fun. But like you said, at least you learned. And when you do check for sharpness on any new decoration, if it had only a few small spots, just file them down with a nail file or rough sand paper. Works like a charm


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

My baby's fins are growing more every day and he (might be a she, but I refer to it as a him for now) is quickly getting more colorful. His fins had no color to them when I got him and today they have a beautiful blue-ish shimmer to them. His body only shows color when his scales catch the light just right but I can clearly see the color of the fins. And it looks like he just might be a CT. I figured he was a VT but today I noticed the points beginning to show. What an exciting thing it is to raise a baby betta!


----------

